# New and a Q regarding templates



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, my name is Ryan. Just found this site. I just picked up a daisy b52 as my 1st sling, I bought since I am into new toys and all thought it would b fun, but doing some research didn't realize how in depth it got. I want to get into homemade slings, am currently using my iphone 4. To surf this site. I am having am issue not being able to download any templates? 
HELP


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ryan


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks tree


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome!

Well i guess you have to go home and use you're computer! :stupidcomp:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome! The templates are not available to mobile devices, sorry.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok thanks. I did figure it out. I just can't look at the mobile friendly version


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello Ryan :wave:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Make sure your using the desktop version, not the mobile, scroll to the bottom of the page and click on full version, when your not downloading, its best to use the mobile version.


----------

